

Seeing Like A State: The Psychopathy of Strategy Games - Fargren
http://futurismic.com/2011/03/02/seeing-like-a-state-why-strategy-games-make-us-think-and-behave-like-brutal-psychopaths/

======
erehweb
Tangentially, one gameplay problem with strategy games is that you don't act
enough like a state - micromanagement. In
[http://erehweb.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/civilization-3-and-i...](http://erehweb.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/civilization-3-and-
its-discontents/) I relate this to Matthew 8, verses 5-10

